# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Victor Martinez in Jail!!!!!

## Mr. Trenton

Ok, I just received my new issue of Muscular Development in the mail today and it says Victor's in jail on the cover. So I goto the table of contents and find out exactly what page this **** is covered on and turn to it. It was an exclusive 15 minute phone interview with him from jail. He was arrested back in 2000 for dealing juice, well not really dealing but helping people he knew out getting ready for shows. Supposedly his friend introduced him to this guy who wanted to buy a couple thousand dollars worth of juice and Vic called him up one day telling him to meet him at his apartment and the guy ratted Vic out and instead of this guy coming there it was the cops. They thought Vic was a steroid kingpin and they were following him the whole weekend prior. His apartment was raided and he was arrested but supposedly was out and the case was suppossed to be closed but it never was. So, when he was at the Junior Nationals in Las Vegas this past year, he was hanging out with a friend whose name he didn't mention that was a dealer and was under federal investigation. Since Vic was hanging out with him when he was busted, they figured Vic was part of his racket and was also arrested and that case that I mentioned earlier that was never closed ****ed him over now when the police looked at his records, so now he serving a 90 day jail sentence, but I'm not sure when it began cause the magazine doesn't really say but he did say that they wanted him to start serving his sentence like January 27 or something but wanted to start it earlier so he'd be getting by then. But the really ****ed up thing is that he's not doin the Arnold this year where he was a favorite to win since of Cutler's unsurity for entering. Also he might not be doing the NOC either but I'm not certain cause when he was discussing it the phone interview got cut off since he only had 15 minutes to talk in jail. He says he's probably doing only fall shows. Anyway, there's most of it, I didn't give you every little detail cause I'm starting to dose off as I type this but just take a look at this in the new issue of MD or on other message boards. This **** really sucks!!!!

----------


## Mr. Trenton

I know this might sound like an interesting story or shocking to those of you who don't know but when I typed I thought that some of you guys here would give some sort of response.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Thats just sad, when is the goverments of the world realise that juice aint a menace to society.

----------


## Mr. Death

That sucks. Victor is one of my favorites.

----------


## cpt steele

**** I feel for him

----------


## goldenFloyd

wow. I wonder how much fo a set back this is going to be. pretty shocking news for a guy who seems to be really cool.

----------


## saboudian

From IFBB Undercover:




*A*s I stated in column number 22, Victor Martinez (picture) is still incarcerated in a New York City jail house. Reliable sources have indicated his sentence was drastically reduced from 4-6 years to only 90 days incarceration and 5 years parole upon his release with extensive drug testing (no more competing). I only know of one way to get a sentenced reduced of that magnitude and that is to sing like a bird. After intensive investigation I've found out that charges were brought upon Mr. Martinez as a result of selling steroids and ecstasy to an undercover narcotics officer posing as a personal training client of Victor's for over 1 year. In other words; Martinez was un-knowingly personal training an undercover cop and selling him steroids for over a year. I think I can speak for everyone in the bodybuilding community when I say that Victor Martinez was destined to be one of the best bodybuilders in the world and will be missed greatly.

----------


## bitta

**** people why mess up your success. I like what I have read about vic and this comes as bad news to me. He had a successful gym and bodybuilding career. They really got it in for the dominicans dont they.

----------


## Bound for Muscle

> From IFBB Undercover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A*s I stated in column number 22, Victor Martinez (picture) is still incarcerated in a New York City jail house. Reliable sources have indicated his sentence was drastically reduced from 4-6 years to only 90 days incarceration and 5 years parole upon his release with extensive drug testing (no more competing). I only know of one way to get a sentenced reduced of that magnitude and that is to sing like a bird. After intensive investigation I've found out that charges were brought upon Mr. Martinez as a result of selling steroids and ecstasy to an undercover narcotics officer posing as a personal training client of Victor's for over 1 year. In other words; Martinez was un-knowingly personal training an undercover cop and selling him steroids for over a year. I think I can speak for everyone in the bodybuilding community when I say that Victor Martinez was destined to be one of the best bodybuilders in the world and will be missed greatly.


heh, it will be interesting to see how well he maintains his physique with regular drug testing

----------

